# NGD - Ibanez RGA427Z Devil's Shadow



## gossong (Mar 6, 2010)

Went and payed MusicStore in Koeln a visit today.

I was quite disappointed that I didn't find this in the Ibanez section right-away.
But it turned out they had it lying in the back, still boxed. Which was even better...










































First impression was quite good actually. Really nicely built!
Nice flamed maple top and headstock, real comfortable to play.
Not too sure about the pickups and EQ though, just haven't played with it enough yet.
Upper fret access isn't as good as on my RG, but i'll learn to live with it!

Update:
Added some pictures taken in daylight.


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 6, 2010)

DAMN SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You LUCKY BASTERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2010)

FINALLY SOMEONE GOT ONE!!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quite a beauty. You should lock her up till she's 18.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy Hell that's hot, if only they weren't £1500 or so I'd already have two!


----------



## revclay (Mar 6, 2010)

That looks awesome! Congrats on the sweet guitar!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, you made at least one of us jealous.


----------



## AySay (Mar 6, 2010)

It looks amazing!!! I used to have INSANE GAS for Chris Broderick's RGA and this thing looks just like it!


----------



## jsousa (Mar 6, 2010)

wtf is up with ibanez. passive routes people. other then that, sweet git


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 6, 2010)

Kick ass looking guitar

(jemsite version below)

Oh it sucks cause it has a an edge zero!


----------



## Decipher (Mar 6, 2010)

Finaly someone got one!! Congrads dude! I can hardly wait to get one of these myself.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 6, 2010)

Damn, looks amazing. i want an RGA with trem SO bad right now, but i can't get past the active routes. to each their own! happy new guitar daY!


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## rob_l (Mar 6, 2010)

These are so sweet! Ibby made a mistake not bringing them to the states... 


But big congrats man, shes a beaut!


----------



## -One- (Mar 6, 2010)

*looks at guitar*

...Chris Broderick?

Grats on the NGD, bro, that thing is SICK.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 6, 2010)

That is sweet. Nice score.


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 6, 2010)

These are actually that attractive, 
Congrats man


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 6, 2010)

holy shit balls. I didnt even know they were making those. I must have one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats on an extremely amazing Ibanez. Maple top! EMG routes! That's the best production Ibanez I've ever seen! I've already placed my down payment on one from drum city guitar land. He's only getting two in July. Someone from Canada already secured the other one. I can't wait to get mine in July!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> FINALLY SOMEONE GOT ONE!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 6, 2010)

you,sir, have won the game.


----------



## MacTown09 (Mar 6, 2010)

I dont think any one noticed but this is this guys FIRST POST! Killer first post man and welcome to the forum 

To tell you the truth though i am not a big fan of this thing. I would be much more satisfied with getting a 7620 and switchin out the body for something arched. The arch on this just isnt appealing to me very much.


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 6, 2010)

You lucky son of a


----------



## mark105 (Mar 6, 2010)

That is one hot looking guitar. Enjoy


----------



## marbledbeef (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a real nice guitar you got there mate! I feel some purple gas coming on!


----------



## Zahs (Mar 6, 2010)

Sexy piece of wood... you have made people have a whole load of GAS come very quickly.... CONGRATS!


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a boat load of win right there.


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats! I only saw this model on a store site a few hours before I saw this thread, I didn't even know Ibanez had a guitar like that out now. It looks killer.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 7, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> you,sir, have won the game.



Whilst at the same time losing it.


----------



## zindrome (Mar 7, 2010)

jealous to the max!!!
congrats dude!


----------



## yetti (Mar 7, 2010)

Wait, they put those Lo-Z's in there?


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 7, 2010)

What do you want for three thousand bucks, name brand shit? 

Pretty guitar though, I would totally buy one for $1200


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, what an awesome way to start your first post in this forum!

 and congrats on owning one of those awesome axes.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

Man that guitar is gorgeous... My only gripe is the fact that it has the lo-z's in it. If they're going to route to put actives in it, and charge that much... Come on, Ibanez, put emg's or blackouts in it, since that's pretty much what we'll have to buy to replace them with.

But for real, I want one


----------



## Apophis (Mar 7, 2010)

looks so cool  Congrats


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2010)

Apophis said:


> looks so cool  Congrats


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 7, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats, man! I'm so jealous. Also,  to the forums, amazing first post!


----------



## i_like_shred (Mar 7, 2010)

like an agile, only bolt on


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 7, 2010)

Where the fuck did the string retainers go? Those were one of the many little things I liked about Ibanez Guitars.

Those pickups make me angry...like...Columbine-Angry...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 7, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> like an agile, only bolt on



No.

Just not.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> No.
> 
> Just not.



 I  a little when I read that. As for string retainers, after you mentioned not using a string retainer for retuning I noticed what you meant, it makes a pretty big difference, although it still gets in the way a bit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 7, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> What do you want for three thousand bucks, name brand shit?
> 
> Pretty guitar though, I would totally buy one for $1200



 Well said, Well executed.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 7, 2010)

My favourite Ibanez colour by far - 'grats


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 7, 2010)

So....don't tell me that this pricey Ibanez has those two 3V batteries instead of a 9V one...


----------



## gossong (Mar 7, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> So....don't tell me that this pricey Ibanez has those two 3V batteries instead of a 9V one...



Actually, it does! It uses two AA size batteries, and I just discovered it doesn't like the rechargeable ones. With 2.4 volts there's no output at all!

The complaints I read about the ibz LZ pickups seem to be justified. Not that they're bad sounding, but they lack some power...


----------



## Deadfall (Mar 7, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> I dont think any one noticed but this is this guys FIRST POST! Killer first post man and welcome to the forum
> 
> To tell you the truth though i am not a big fan of this thing. I would be much more satisfied with getting a 7620 and switchin out the body for something arched. The arch on this just isnt appealing to me very much.


 He's prolly about like the rest of us hehe.Been lurkin about waiting until he had something important to say.I think this qualifies  Congrats mate


----------



## zindrome (Mar 7, 2010)

gossong said:


> ... I just discovered it doesn't like the rechargeable ones. With 2.4 volts there's no output at all! ...



I know you're probably going to replace them but maybe try Sanyo Eneloop rechargables? I used to use them in my SLRs and Flashes and they work amazing so maybe it would work here too? I'm all for rechargables


----------



## Harry (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome!
Congrats


----------



## apiss (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet guitar, man! 

Congrats!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 8, 2010)

While the whole thing doesn't ring to me as great value for money because of the silly pickup choice (a shame, considering the rest of the package), it's an absolutely gorgeous guitar. Personally, I'd slap a couple Blackouts on it.

Congratulations - she looks stunning!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on a lovely guitbox. The colour and top look real nice. 


The RGA is definatly the way to go for ibanez 7's i reckon. Just a shame on this occasion they went for actives.


----------



## Demanufacture (Mar 9, 2010)

give me the neck + body


----------



## screamindaemon (Mar 9, 2010)

Finally somebody got one of these. So pretty. How is that horn cut, does it add anything to the playability?




misingonestring said:


> Kick ass looking guitar
> 
> (jemsite version below)
> 
> Oh it sucks cause it has a an edge zero!


what's up with this? Why does Jemsite have hate for the EZ?


----------



## Demanufacture (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah i don't like the trem either, but it's not my guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 9, 2010)

screamindaemon said:


> what's up with this? Why does Jemsite have hate for the EZ?


 
Not so sure to be honest. But my guess is the small Sustain block. It's tiny because it's making way for the ZPS... which a lot of players take off anyway, thus while the trem will feel like an Edge Pro, it defeats the purpose of having an EZ. Plus the block can't be modded either. 

That and IIRC the parts the EZ is made of are of inferior quality as opposed to the previous trems. 

But don't take my word for it. I've had little experience with the EZ, from what I've played, I quite like it and would definitely consider one.


----------



## Lakeflower (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice ax! I'm no big fan of the "EMG"-ish look of the pickups, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Mar 9, 2010)

I had no idea about that model, thanks for sharing with us 
The finish is hot!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats even sexier than the pictures on Ibanez's site! Really like that shade of purple


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 11, 2010)

Shittttttttttttt I gotta take out another loan for another Prestige 7 after seeing this thing. Congratufuckinglations my friend.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 11, 2010)

To me is unacceptable that a guitar that costs 1900 euro (2600$) has those fuckin AA batteries...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 11, 2010)

^ For me I think it's the fact that I'd have to pay £200 ish to make an £1800 guitar sound like it should. That said, it kicks all kinds of arse, really nice score man.


----------



## serazac25 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you ibanez for making guitars I can only dream of, guitars that are played by mister Chris Broderick, and guitars (rga prestige) I can't afford that come with the just uber fail AA battery compartment and no 9v. I understand the choice of pickups. I don't really understand the price but if i had the money i will get one. I will be nice to see that on the Predator Tongue finish from the 6 string version.

greetings, congrats on your killer guitar or damn you


----------



## simonXsludge (May 1, 2010)

so much envy going on right now and right here. 

congrats, man!!!


----------



## german7 (May 6, 2010)

The most fucking beautifull RGA of all


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 6, 2010)

damn, congratulations dude that's one hell of an axe!


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 6, 2010)

rob_l said:


> These are so sweet! Ibby made a mistake not bringing them to the states...
> 
> 
> But big congrats man, shes a beaut!



They have one for sale at Drum City Guitar Land right now. I'm pretty sure it's in stock too.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 6, 2010)

NICE MAN! Congrats!


hey lemme know...I've got this really sweet bullshit-blue '03 squire (the best year of course)...so yeah you know I'd be down to give it up for that Prestige and some cash, but I'd probably have to think about it first.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 7, 2010)

This thread and that picture just had to come back. Now I have GAS for this guitar again! Its seriously the nicest specs on a production Ibby Ive ever seen.


----------



## Bungle (May 7, 2010)

Fuckin yeeeeaaah that's nice! I like the pots too, they look nice and grippy.


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 7, 2010)

geeez that is very nice indeed


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 7, 2010)

Yes! More production purple guitars!

Love it


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

How many people have played the Lo-Z's? I have not seen one decent demo of them , I have seen jack shit NGD's that have them but everyone complains.

The other thing is it is now crazy to complain about active routes considering that EMG size covers are now available for passive conversions. This means you can fit any passive on the market in a EMG route but you can't fit a EMG in a passive route. It's about time people stop crying over EMG size routes 

Anyway congrats to the OP  I am jealous. I'd love to see a vid if you are up to it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats !

What an awesome guitar!
I think it's one of the nicest looking Ibanez 7 strings (accordding to my taste, of course).

I'm interested in one of these now, too.
But I would like to know if those PU's could be easily replaced by regular sized passive PU's. To me it looks like the cou-out in the wood is slightly bigger so it might look funny if the PUs are replaced by regular sized passives?


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 1, 2010)

s7eve said:


> The other thing is it is now crazy to complain about active routes considering that EMG size covers are now available for passive conversions. This means you can fit any passive on the market in a EMG route but you can't fit a EMG in a passive route. It's about time people stop crying over EMG size routes



I'm a bit confused about this. Could you explain this?


----------



## GazPots (Jun 1, 2010)

s7eve said:


> The other thing is it is now crazy to complain about active routes considering that EMG size covers are now available for passive conversions. This means you can fit any passive on the market in a EMG route but you can't fit a EMG in a passive route.* It's about time people stop crying over EMG size routes*





Never gonna happen lol, and personally i still hate emg routes with a passion.

It isn't just the tone of emg's some people hate, it's their appearance too. Why bother buying a guitar with emg routes when you hate the look and sound only to convert them? Then you'd still be stuck with the apparance of the damn things.

It's about time EMG made passive sized 7 string pups and didn't waste good guitars with ridiculously oversized pickups.


And that's my 2 cents. Hopefully i haven't went into full rant mode there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 1, 2010)

Lucky! That things beautiful!


----------



## November5th (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been waiting for someone to get this guitar.Awesome score man.It is quite beautiful ,and the specs are what I would want in a seven string except the pickups.I would still would put passive pups in it though.Congrats!


Dean


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 4, 2010)

White Cluster said:


>




that is prob THE BEST ibby ive ever seen


----------



## gossong (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses!

I complained some time ago about rechargable batteries not working with this guitar... Now that it was time to replace the original batteries, I had the same trouble with the new batteries I bought. So I finally took the time to figure out what the problem really was... After measuring the voltage of all the batteries I noticed this:





Notice how the tip on the panasonic is slightly longer?
The battery compartment is designed in such a way that it will not make contact if the tip of the battery is too short....

Here's what I did: took out the metal strips, and bent them a little.




Now it's working fine with all batteries.... Talk about a design flaw!

Any of the RGA7 owners have the same problem?


----------



## Larcher (Jun 6, 2010)

that's by far, hands down, the sexiest Ibanez I've ever layed eyes on


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, mirroring what most others have said, the flame top/quilted maple (im not sure which is the appropriate term) is absolutely stunning. so beautiful. how do the pups sound? I was always resentful of ibanez for having such questionable stock pups.... seems ubiquitous practice to throw dimarzios in, even on prestige line guitars...


----------



## El Caco (Jun 9, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> I'm a bit confused about this. Could you explain this?



You buy these covers Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA and fit them over your choice of passive pickup. What this means is any passive pickup can be fitted inside a EMG route and look like a EMG with no modification to the guitar but if you wish to fit EMG's to a passive equipped guitar you would need to route it. If you like the exposed look of passives better you can also get pickup rings to fit passives in a EMG route.


----------

